# Small sickle mower exists?



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I have small patches of grass and alfalfa here and there. I try to graze it, but sometimes I have to cut what they miss (not all fenced - tie them out). Sometimes there's big patches they don't eat for some reason - maybe manure underneath - they'll eat it after I cut it.

I cut with a lawn mower with bagger - takes time and is inefficient, and chops up more than needed. My brother refurbished a ground-driven sickle mower he pulls with a pair of Belgians. I started wondering if a smaller version exists anywhere that you could have a cow pull - like just a 2 or 3 foot bar.

If it doesn't exist, seems this is somebody's chance to become a millionaire by manufacturing and selling to people like me on small acreages.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

You could Fab one yourself. Just find A older model. There are 5' Syckle mowers out there.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Or maybe pick up some pull behind reel mowers to cut a wider swath with your mower.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

you could get a small sickle bar that would fit on lawn tractors, i have a bolens side mount sickle bar that i hope to adapt to one of my ford lawn tractors. brinley i think made one that would hook up to many makes.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You can get sicle bar mowers in any length from 24inches to any length you need. It onley takes money. The 24 inch ones can be found at gravely or bolens.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Haban Mfg. Co., Racine, Wis., made them for years through 1980 to fit a large variety of makes of garden tractors, including John Deere, Simplicity and IH Cub Cadet. They were also sold under the Craftsman name for Sears Suburbans.

Mine's a restoration, but there are plenty of guys out there still using them.










Some samples of the literature...





































Check out that vertical cutting! LOL...you wouldn't get by with that today!


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get sickle mowers for walk behind tractors, new. Just bring money.

http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/bcs_implements.html

Bob


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i checked those out for a cub cadet before...but that picture of the 135 degree (upwards) setting scares the carp outta me, lol. it wouldn't take much to loose a hand.


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

John Deere is now making them for sub compact tractors. I have no idea how much they cost, but I bet it will be quite pricy.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

> you could get a small sickle bar that would fit on lawn tractors, i have a bolens side mount sickle bar that i hope to adapt to one of my ford lawn tractors. brinley i think made one that would hook up to many makes.





Jim S. said:


> Haban Mfg. Co., Racine, Wis., made them for years through 1980 to fit a large variety of makes of garden tractors, including John Deere, Simplicity and IH Cub Cadet. They were also sold under the Craftsman name for Sears Suburbans.


I'll be darned! I've never seen those. I do have a pretty good Sears lawn tractor that I don't use much - might be an idea if I can find a mower somewhere, and can make it fit.

Would be fun to have a cow-pulled something, though.



> You can get sicle bar mowers in any length from 24inches to any length you need. It onley takes money. The 24 inch ones can be found at gravely or bolens.


I guess I'll look around. Are you talking about tractor powered ones?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

What about trying to use the Rear end out from A car?? You can adapt the Unit to power the mower. Just hook the power end up to the Saddle clamp for the drive shaft. And you can build A frame work to haul the unit.!!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are serious about a cow puled one get a horse drawn one at an aution of antique store. They are 5 foot and can be pulled by a cow if she is big enough.


----------

